# I Have NO MORE Diarrhea...



## BettyA (Dec 29, 2013)

I suffered from ibs-d for almost 15 years. Nothing really worked... There were times when I was fortunate and it didn't bother me as much as it did at other times. I got used to saying "No, I'm sorry, but I can't go to this function, or that gathering" because of the imminent threat of diarrhea and the fear that I would not be able to make it to the bathroom in time.

I missed out on so much...this was NOT good for me...at all.

A couple of months ago, at the insistence of my daughter to 'at least give it a good try!' ... I listened to her and decided I would 'live' if I gave up ALL grains. I MEAN ALL. I do not mean Gluten-free... tried that and it didn't help at ALL!

I have not had ANY bouts of diarrhea for almost the entire two months of going Grain Free. ...in fact, for several weeks it kinda went in the opposite direction but then leveled out. I now also ingest Kvass and Kefir which are both intestinal healers and fortifiers.

Before when I tried to go grain free...I cheated. I say this because I really think that this is a problem for some people who are not willing to be honest with themselves -- because they are (*LIKE I WAS!) so addicted to certain foods (especially junk foods)... and that like typical addicts...you lie to yourself and others like rugs!









One day I cheated...at my granddaughter's baby shower and had a small piece of cake. The next day I had diarrhea. The funny part of it is: it tasted ok...but it did not raise me to heavenly subliminal heights like I thought it would. So that's good!









I found out that by going grain free I had to COOK again and the microwave and I became more distant friends then when I solely relied on it!

For me, I simply wanted to be PROUD of myself...no more lying to myself or others... I had done that SO MUCH for SO many years... This time I am really doing it. I am not saying that there won't be times I might not cheat again...I hate to write that because if I would have read that years ago I would have said GOOD...I CAN CHEAT...and then lie to myself some more, using 'cheating once in awhile' as an excuse...

I am not saying that any of YOU have not been 100% honest about what you eat... but I know "I" was not... and finally I just had to prove to myself that I COULD discipline myself and that I had the power to do so. If you want, Go grain free for at least 2 months, and see if it works for you. Don't look for 'substitutes' that say you can 'still eat this' ...absolutely NO cheating and watch for grain of ANY kind being hidden in processed foods, too. I am not Paleo..because I can tolerate dairy so I eat dairy.

It would be great if this helps some of you some how in some way. That would be good. Best wishes to all.


----------



## lmnlover (May 21, 2013)

I am happy for you! Glad someone found something that worked for them! What is a typical daily menu of what you eat? I am wanting to work on my diet.


----------



## BettyA (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi there, Imnlover!

Glad you replied! Well...I guess I have 'been there' when it comes to not wanting to read anything about someone's success story because I wouldn't believe it anyway...so, its all ok.

A typical 'menu' for the day for me would be:

bkfst: scrambled egg with sausage and maybe a slice of cheese melted on top.

lunch: BBQ chicken leg or thigh, mashed potato with butter, peas

dinner: unbreaded fish with tartar sauce, mixed vegetables with butter, cole slaw or salad

later snack: 5 or 6 choc. chips









I wish we could personally email, but don't think I'm allowed to give my email address. Maybe if you would join the IBS Penpal list?

Good luck to you! Again, thank you for responding.


----------



## Sarah Warren (Mar 21, 2014)

hey, congrates! i wish i could be that strong. i tried cuttin out food before but was rather foolish and made myself very ill. i did cut down on sugar cos my sis thought it was a prob a sugar allergy but then i wanted choc too much hehe. im doin well for drinks wise for i no longer hav any fizzy drinks but i was neva that interested in em in the first place. its gud to know that there are people who hav altered their diets and sorted out their symptoms. thanks for postin this =}


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations. I myself have been grain-free for the last five years and I am still fully symptomatic. I have been following a dairy-free SCD diet that work so well for others. Unfortunately, this has not been a final solution for me.


----------

